# Sand in wading boots



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

*sAND IN WADERING BOOTS*

Just picked up a pair of stocking foot waders for use in the surf. I was shopping for wading boots when I was told that this was a bad setup because the boots would fill with sand in the surf. 
Did I make a mistake getting stocking foot?
How do surf fisherman keep sand out of their boots?
How about sandals?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i use the bootfoot waders.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hip or chest waders, I prefer hips.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Chest waders. Shaggy, you must spend more time in the surf than anyone I know – what kind of boots do you like?


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

I wear stockingfoot waders that have built-in "gravel guards." I don't get much sand in the boots. I rinse it out when done but not after every use when I'm at the beach for a few days 'cause there isn't that much. Mine are breathables (LL Bean) that I use for trout fishing. They work fine for the surf. You can buy gravel guards if yours don't have them built in.
John


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

if you use chest waders or bootfoot neoprene you won't need gravel guards or wading shoes. also, in summer they do get hot. then you just use ,as you said sandals or shoes.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have breathable stockingfoot waders and i wear those cheap($5.00)beach shoes.they fit tight so very little sand gets in and they have a hard bottem which protects the waders from from getting cut by clam shells and such.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I picked up some BPS Brand wading boots for $40 to go with my neo stockingfoot waders and they work fine on the surf. They have large drainage holes. They do gather some sand but not enough to bog you down. Just give a good rinse out of the boots after each use and shake out any sand before you put them back on. Use your gravel guards.
I prefer this setup over the built in boots because I can get a better fit on my waders and I found the wading boots are more comfy if you half to do some long hike over dunes. Plus, you can buy felt bottom boots if you do more fishing from rocks. They give better traction than the rubber soled boots on wet-slippery rocks.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I to have the neo stocking foot waders (3mm) and the felt bottom boots,I do alot of trout fishing in streams in southern Va. can't beat them on those slippery rocks,never tryed them in the surf but will next year on the outter banks and AI. The 5mm get to hot even in the fall months,so I went with the 3mm and what a difference it makes.


----------



## nnj surfcaster (Dec 17, 2003)

hip or chest booted waders are the way to go in the surf.where there is a way sand will get into anything.


----------

